# freemont



## buzzbaitz (Jan 19, 2006)

Went to freemont saturday morning bright in early got in my spot with 5 of my friends just start fishing in one of my fav holes when a guy being nice calling him that moves right were we were casting to then other [email protected]@es move up beside him so now no where to cast so now i have to move up stand in the best spot even to cast. what r people thinking . i should have just stayed where i was and keep casting f them .wont be going there unless its a weekday from now on.And for those people that dont think of anybody but themselves i hope a flood comes and washes u away with the rest of the trash. fish on


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Sadly, that is typical Walleye run or Steelhead fishing behavior... always best to go when it is less crowded to deal with less rude and/or ignorant people.

and by the way, it is "Fremont".


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

Did you let them know they were moving into the spot you were casting? I agree there is no excuse for their stupidity, but sadly in Fremont and Toledo you will see a lot of that.

I was there Sat morning as well down at the parks and it wasn't bad at all. A lot of respectful fishing. Sun was a different story... a trio of Fremont's finest sitting on the West bank and they couldn't complete a sentence without an F bomb included. Or maybe it bothered me more because I couldn't catch any fish on Sun....


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

No joke... i get so fed up with wanna be river walleye fishermen and bankees (bank fishermen) that i will upgrade to a 1 oz. lead head and let them know how i feel about there ignorant fishing etiquette if you know what i mean. I haven't put a hole in a guys waders or fubu jacket yet unfortunantly... im sure its coming though


----------



## walleyeslayer1 (Mar 23, 2013)

I know that happens all the time.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I have no idea what this thread is about, didn't follow.


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

whos this walleyeslayer1 guy


----------



## crawdad1075 (Apr 2, 2013)

BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors said:


> No joke... i get so fed up with wanna be river walleye fishermen and bankees (bank fishermen) that i will upgrade to a 1 oz. lead head and let them know how i feel about there ignorant fishing etiquette if you know what i mean. I haven't put a hole in a guys waders or fubu jacket yet unfortunantly... im sure its coming though


Really? Smh... This post kinda irked me. I understand some ignorant guy taking over your spot but when you say "wanna be river walleye fishermen and bankees" thats ignorant itself. 

I've gone to the Maumee River fishing with a few friends a few times. None of us are by any means "experts". We went as somewhat of a learning experience/trying something different out. 

Luckily we ran into some friendly older gentlemen who have us some tips and ideas. We are all younger self-taught fishermen so we soak up any tips we can get from the wise men. 

Everytime we have fished Maumee we have been shorebound. At the same time, we respectfully fished away from the heavily populated areas.

Next time I suggest you don't widely generalize your impetuous comments. Not everyone is so-called "experts" and fully know what they are doing all the time. There are beginners and intermediate fishermen out there. They deserve the same respect that everyone else deserves. 

With that being said, I fully understand some people are just flat out rude and inconsiderate. Not all these people are beginners. There is a large amount of people out there like me who are out there trying to learn. You should be respectful of that.

Happy fishin!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

This is biggest reason I just stay south where I live. I have always wanted to try the river in spring spawn, many friends go and most come back with horror stories of crowds, bad tempers, and nr officers . I don't like crowds so I'm one that will go where maybe the fishing is not as good and enjoy the peaceful time outdoors. Don't get me wrong I've fished Erie on charters and fremont a few time for the WB run but that cured me of the crowds. I seen for frustration and people upset with others over nothing in one fishing trip that no matter how many fish would be caught it would make for bad memories. I know not everyone has this happen but most of the posts put on about the walleye run have something of this nature to them, just not worth it.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Usually not a good idea to fish downtown on weekends. I have multiple holes I like to fish down there that people like to stand in. I've had decent luck though letting someone know that they are standing where the fish want to be. Sometimes they move other times they get pissy. That's the benefit of living 15 minutes away I can get over there after work a lot of days and bypass the weekends. Honestly the best days are during the week cold rainy or snow. Dress warm but there will only be half a dozen other diehards down there. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors said:


> No joke... i get so fed up with wanna be river walleye fishermen and bankees (bank fishermen) that i will upgrade to a 1 oz. lead head and let them know how i feel about there ignorant fishing etiquette if you know what i mean. I haven't put a hole in a guys waders or fubu jacket yet unfortunantly... im sure its coming though


Acting like this is the reason why a small nuisance becomes a serious problem. Everyone, waders' and as you call it "bankees" are all "wanna be river walleye fisherman" and are trying to catch fish. If someone is not using fishing etiquette you can address the issue by just saying something. But to imply that you are going to purpose try to hit someone with a 1.oz jig if absolutely retarded. Now I both wade and fish from the bank there. And I don't know how anyone else feels but trying something like this with me is a good way to go floating down the river! Yes, there are some people out there that need to work on there fishing etiquette. But 2 wrongs don't make it right. So think about it the next time you decide to put on that 1oz. gig to let them know how you feel because you just may end up hooking a bigger problem than you wanted. Being ignorant for the sake of being ignorant is never the answer! Catch your fish and let others catch theirs and be happy! This is one of the funniest fishing times of the year for us northern fisherman. Don't try ruin it for anyone else or you!

Fish on!


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

I totally agree Ti


----------



## whitefishbay43 (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't we all be buddies and help each other out we all know how it is down at the river.. people come here from miles away. Most have no clue how to fish for walleyes they justs read the mag's on how great the walleye fishing is here in Fremont. Help them out direct them in the right ways all you can do.. Fighting isnt the answer.. look at last year two nitwitts got in a fight over a dam parking spot. why Fremont never created a park lot behind the tire shop is beyond me.. its a prefect spot for the fishermen to park for down town fishing. and thu summer a park for the kids to play .. But thats Fremont years behind mosts cities.. I've fished the river for 40 years never had a problem.. I dont have to be in the hottest holes on the river.. You got to move a lot to catch fish.. You see me on Roger Young or walsh park side thu out the run.. I go by " Big Fish " you see me give a holler.. Fish on :B


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

> and by the way, it is "Fremont".


Your home town right? 
And I might say, Huron isn't any different, on the pier or water.
just messi with ya Adam


----------



## Lilbrownjug (Apr 8, 2011)

TiDuhble said:


> Acting like this is the reason why a small nuisance becomes a serious problem. Everyone, waders' and as you call it "bankees" are all "wanna be river walleye fisherman" and are trying to catch fish. If someone is not using fishing etiquette you can address the issue by just saying something. But to imply that you are going to purpose try to hit someone with a 1.oz jig if absolutely retarded. Now I both wade and fish from the bank there. And I don't know how anyone else feels but trying something like this with me is a good way to go floating down the river! Yes, there are some people out there that need to work on there fishing etiquette. But 2 wrongs don't make it right. So think about it the next time you decide to put on that 1oz. gig to let them know how you feel because you just may end up hooking a bigger problem than you wanted. Being ignorant for the sake of being ignorant is never the answer! Catch your fish and let others catch theirs and be happy! This is one of the funniest fishing times of the year for us northern fisherman. Don't try ruin it for anyone else or you!
> 
> Fish on!


I totally agree with you, but are we divided now? You Northern Fisherman and us Southern Fisherman?.....LOL


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

I would have to agree with the city not doing more to support the fishing during the spring runs. The city and local businesses should do more to 'cash' in on hundreds of local and visiting fishermen from around the state and local area. When I salmon fish in a small town in MI the entire community seems to do whatever it can to welcome travelers fishing the run. It might help Fremont with its somewhat tarnished reputation???

FYI - I have met plenty more good people/fishermen than not in the past two yrs including a wonderful local gentleman just last night who I fished next to. Now if I could only catch fish like him


----------



## walleyeslayer1 (Mar 23, 2013)

me
me me me me


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I use to go up all the time then got tired of it so I stopped. People are just lazy anymore they do the same thing on boats anywhere. When someone does it to me say fishing up river really close to me and snags my line. I just calmly reel it in pull out my clippers and cut there lure off. Then toss it in the lake to sink, after about the third 5 dollar lure they leave. Got into one confrontation with a guy and one if the spotters came over, he'd been watching the whole time, the guy was yelling and cursing like crazy. The ofnr officer just stood there quietly and when he took a breath said " it's your own fault, you have the whole river but stand 10 feet from him what did you expect". Well needless to say the guy stomped off mumbling some cery nice things lol. 
If a boat does it to me and I'm casting or they cut in between new and the shore to wher I'm casting I do the same thing. I've pulled tackle bags poles and wrapped a few props up in 200 yards of 30 pound braid. And I don't feel bad at all it's people's own fault respect someone else's space. Go around them or fish a way from them not on top of them. If you just leave people alone they might limit out and leave. 
Yes I return their bags and poles but not till I
Make them take a walk in the woods lol.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Man it must be great to be able to fish from a boat and hurl lead at who you want to!! I know most don't. I'm so glad to be a "southern" fisherman (Ohio River) and don't have to put up with boaters getting in the way due to restricted access. Sounds like most of the fishermen there are respectful up there but sounds like you have your fair share of idiots. I'd just love to see some try to be a "Bankee" for a day below a dam on the Ohio River or anywhere else. You may gain a little respect for the wannabes or so called weekend warriors. Some people will never learn but a lot of them do. Some folks just don't have the time,knowledge or the resources necessary to come in, get them, then get out. I would love to see someone make a show about what goes on up there. Ratings would go thru the roof. Granted , Walleye isn't the king down here but at least we can keep 10 Saugers a day, every day. Taste better too. By the way, Hybrid Stripers, White Bass and Saugers are being caught down here, FROM THE BANK!! With an occasional Walleye. I


----------

